# Cant stop the shedding! Need help!



## deham437

Hey everyone! Need your help in controlling my 2 year old Vizsla, Kingston's shedding! He's been shedding on and off now for a couple of months now! When I mean on and off, it seems like there are days when you pet him or he leans on you for some lovin', you are covered in hair! I mean covered!! There are other days however when he doesn't leave a loose hair trail. The days when your covered in loose hair is a much more common thing though. I have tried shampoos and shedding supplements but nothing seems to correct it for long! Is there something else other than these " shed control supplements and shampoos" I can give/treat Kingston? I constantly brush tons of hair of him as well and that doesn't seem to slow things down. My wife and I honestly don't mind his loose hair, we do a great job of cleaning up but I JUST DONT WANT IT TO BE A HEALTH ISSUE! Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## redrover

Is there a particular reason you are concerned this might be a health issue? Has he not been a big shedder in the past? Could this be just a seasonal thing? I'm not sure where you live, but he might be blowing his coat if the seasons are starting to change. I was also told once that sometimes indoor dogs are not outside enough to register a change in seasons, so they'll shed year-round. 

My dog is a shedder. He gets brushed at least every two days, and there's always plenty of it that brushes off. I try not to look at my car upholstery. Thankfully the furniture is leather, so it doesn't stick to that! 

I'd say if your dog doesn't appear to be losing his hair faster than he can replace it (resulting in bald spots), you could try changing his food to one with plenty of Omega-3 and 6 oils in it (like a fish-based diet) or adding fish oil to his current food. His skin and hair could be dry, resulting in it breaking off and falling out more. I would stop shampooing him for now--between the shampoo and the water, it could be drying out his skin and hair even more. Daily brushing will help spread the oil from his skin along the hair shaft, keeping it healthier (and shinier!). 

If you are concerned it's a health issue, I would talk to your vet. It could be related to some underlying skin issues, allergies, or stress, but I imagine you would see other symptoms, such as bald spots or excessive scratching/biting at the skin.


----------



## datacan

Mine sheds non stop as well, no bald spots, though. Plenty of fish oil and even supplements and to keep the skin from drying I squeeze a capsule of Primrose Oil in his food.

Bald spots and protruding bones (healthy, skinny dog syndrome) could be a sign of stress, I saw a documentary.


----------



## Looney

thought we aren't to "bath" out dogs unless they roll in poo or something? Wet wipes and towels and such????


----------



## Emily1970

Hey Redrover! What kind of brush do you use on your dogs? We're on our 4th kind and none seem quite right. They kind of go "over" the hair and don't brush any out.


----------



## deham437

Thanks to everyone for your replies. No there was no particular reason why this could a health issue, I am just a first time Vizsla or dog owner for that matter so I wanted to make sure this was the norm for every Vizsla owner. This forum has been a great source of information and relief for me( hahaha ) Kingston gets outside as much as possible but I would definitely categorize him as an inside dog! All this information is so helpful. I am going to try adding fish oil to his food, decrease the shampooing and brush him more. 

THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!


----------



## Kobi

Looney said:


> thought we aren't to "bath" out dogs unless they roll in poo or something? Wet wipes and towels and such????


I think it depends on the dog. Kobi could quite possibly never need a bath. His last "bath" was being rubbed down with a towel while in the shower with me. The one before that had been several months ago. I think once you get your puppy you'll have an easier time figuring out how often to bathe him.


----------



## redrover

Emily1970 said:


> Hey Redrover! What kind of brush do you use on your dogs? We're on our 4th kind and none seem quite right. They kind of go "over" the hair and don't brush any out.


Jasper's on his third brush! I originally bought him the Kong Zoom, but he didn't really like the big nubs. Then I went with a bristle brush, but that didn't seem to get the fur off. More recently I bought this brush (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4030474&lmdn=Brand) from Petsmart, and it seems to be doing the trick! Jasper's not particularly keen on getting brushed, mostly because it requires holding still for more than about 5 seconds. 

I use long, firm, slow strokes along his back, and the fur just sort of gathers there on his rump. Once I'm done brushing, I just sort of sweep everything off his butt, and off he goes!


----------



## RubyRoo

Our breeder recommended the zoom groom brush by Kong. It is amazing how much hair comes off. It is rubber so you can even use it as a scrub brush for baths. They are easy to find and got mine at Petsmart. . 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750607


----------



## Ozkar

Buy a good brush and a rubber broom for your carpets and get used to it!! They shed all the time and increase at season change. All mine do it. Even my GSP who is an honorary V!


----------



## Looney

Google Leesburg Kennels...it's a GSD site. They sell a pump bottle of Fish Oil. No more pills to pop open...stinky fingers.


----------



## Emily1970

Thanks Redrover! Oh we don't mind the shedding. We keep the hair swept up as best as we can and our house is clean. If someone doesn't like the shedding then they just don't need to come over!! Riley comes first!!


----------



## mswhipple

I think the rubber curry brushes are the best, too! Willie's is red rubber, made by "Four Paws" and it does a great job! He doesn't really shed much in the winter, though.

Hint: brush your dog outside and let the wind carry the loose hairs away. So easy! This works perfectly for Willie, since he only needs a good brushing maybe once a week during the warm weather months. 

p.s. Try fish oil supplements three or four times a week.


----------

